# Stockopedia



## CNHTractor (14 October 2017)

I have just come across Stockpedia https://www.stockopedia.com/. I have not had exposure to this site before.

I would welcome any insight into it from aussiestockforum members


----------



## investtrader (26 July 2019)

Late reply . I would highly recommend this site.


----------



## Rsthree (25 January 2020)

investtrader said:


> Late reply . I would highly recommend this site.




Why?


----------



## investtrader (26 January 2020)

https://au.trustpilot.com/review/www.stockopedia.com

You can read the reviews on Trust Pilot.


----------

